

"Don’t waste your time in crappy startup jobs." - carterschonwald
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-time-in-crappy-startup-jobs/

======
T_S_
Really long article, but missed an important point. Technology has atomized
the required scale of a new company with reasonable ambitions. It costs cents
on the dollar to accomplish what would have taken a scale (10mm+) investment
to get done in 1995. The dark side of this is that 1) Only companies with
superb prospects will attract large capital investments required for job
stability. 2) Lots of risky jobs will be created at little companies versus
big "safe" companies.

------
carterschonwald
I think this blog article provides a lot of great concrete actionable advice
for evaluating startup jobs. How do HNers feel about the advice?

------
adamzochowski
Reddit discussion
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/wan60/dont_wast...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/wan60/dont_waste_your_time_in_crappy_startup_jobs/)

